
Zero-Indexed Stock Market - mslate
https://maxmautner.com/2018/10/14/zero-indexed-stock-market.html
======
lixtra
Long term growth processes should still be charted in log scale even if you
start from zero.

------
writepub
There's a very obvious reason why they don't zero index: there's no data to
observe there.

Any serious trader will want to zoom into the data where the action is - like
pop sites are already doing

------
nycdotnet
They lie to you by labeling the y axis and using available pixels?

------
londons_explore
Log charts are also far more valuable than linear.

